

Say No to Reproduction: Your declaration of your stance - koningrobot
http://saynotoreproduction.blogspot.com/2012/08/your-declaration-of-your-stance.html

======
richardk
Sorry, what?

Life is awesome, the sky, the sea, ice cream - all of it. I'm only sorry that
I don't get to stay here longer.

Sure we suffer sometimes, and some people suffer more than others. But to
insist that we stop reproducing in an attempt to end human life just to avoid
pain...

And as for purpose, find your own purpose.

~~~
koningrobot
I think you need to read the post that lays out the argument -- the lack of
purpose is not considered a negative. Also, I think your assertion that life
is awesome would carry more weight if the things you listed were things you
experience daily rather than once in a blue moon.

If you are interested in having a discussion about this, comment on the blog
post that presents the argument. I'm sure the author will engage (gently).

~~~
richardk
Yeah, because ice cream the sky and the sea are things I experience once in a
blue moon... pretty sure I see the sky everyday, eat ice cream most hot days
and I live by the coast, so...

In any case, those were obviously examples, like I need to argue why life is
awesome...

If you don't want to discuss it on HN, then don't post to HN...

------
koningrobot
FWIW, I do not agree entirely with the author's conclusions, but his
intentions are good and I thought the entrepreneurial/change-the-world nature
of his project would make it a good fit for HN.

------
spolu
This is what we can call a worthless piece of shitty argumentation.

